# EPA MPGe ratings



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I've seen many Tesla owners state their mileage rate in traffic and at slow speeds is much better than at freeway speeds, so expect with most of my driving (a 26 mile RT in stop&go traffic that may peak at 40MPH) I would be getting better than the EPA rating... But find it curious that the EPA gives Tesla vehicles a less efficient rating for "city" driving than "highway" driving, like on a gasoline car.

Here's my cars and a Model S 60D plugged into the EPA's MPG vehicle comparison with my current fuel/electricity prices, distance and city/highway info.
Oddly, both of my gas cars real world MPG is quite similar to the EPA ratings, so should be a pretty true picture of them vs Tesla, and if my driving pattern stays the same, the Model ☰ should beat the EPA rating and saving at least $130/month over my current fuel costs (plus some SCing to bring it down a little more on trips)










Anyone else care to plug in their current car(s) and share?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Yanquetino (May 1, 2016)

One can use the EPA's MPGe ratings to determine what I consider even more important: the miles-per-kilowatt efficiency in city, combined, and highway driving. When applying those calculations, we find that their corresponding ranges from a full charge are actually very different than what the EPA claims is the "total" range.

For example, here are the 5 different MPkWh results from the EPA stats for the original Model S 60:










It's not surprising that the Chevy Bolt achieves higher MPkWh from its 60 kWh battery, as it is a smaller, lighter car. Still, it is obvious that its EPA "total range" of 238 miles belies the real world results for city, combined, and highway driving:










We'll have to see if the Model 3 will exceed those MPkWh numbers. I speculate that it will, thanks to better aerodynamics.


----------



## KirbyTurbo (Jun 24, 2016)

My fuel savings will be $71 a month.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


>


interesting that for the Leaf and the Bolt the city MPGe is higher than the highway, but not for the Tesla.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

It will be even cheaper to operate here where gas prices are over $4 US a gallon


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> interesting that for the Leaf and the Bolt the city MPGe is higher than the highway, but not for the Tesla.


The Leaf and Bolt are designed as city cars, small light, not great aerodynamics, the Model S is designed as a highway car, large, heavy, and aerodynamic. City energy losses are dominated by braking losses, so being light helps, Highway losses are dominated by air resistance, so being aerodynamic helps.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Mark C (Aug 26, 2016)

Yanquetino said:


> One can use the EPA's MPGe ratings to determine what I consider even more important: the miles-per-kilowatt efficiency in city, combined, and highway driving. When applying those calculations, we find that their corresponding ranges from a full charge are actually very different than what the EPA claims is the "total" range.
> 
> For example, here are the 5 different MPkWh results from the EPA stats for the original Model S 60:


No expert here, but the miles per kWh probably did not take into account the energy reclaimed due to regeneration. Had a ride Saturday in a P85 Tesla {National Drive Electric event} and when he lifted completely off the throttle, the regen went to 60%. Going along on a descending grade could put small amounts back into the battery as well. Don't know either, but EPA may have revised how they judged range from ~ 2011 to current specs given the addition al data they have to work from. A contributor on Green Car Reports, David Nolan had a Model S 60 that he claimed a real world range of greater than 200 miles. I believed him.


----------



## chopr147 (May 23, 2016)

I have a 2016 Model S and the 218 Tesla/EPA rating is very accurate. Having said that, the stop/go slow traffic is much higher than advertised. A couple Tesla owners have squeezed over 500 miles on a single charge staying below 20 mph I think it was. There are some yoytube videos on this


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

With solar panels on my roof specifically for car charging (i.e. installed cost, not avoided cost of the electricity), I get: (hopefully Model ≡ will be even better).

X
2016 Tesla Model S AWD - 60D 
X
2007 Toyota Prius 
Personalize 

































Add a Vehicle
Automatic (A1) 1.5 L, 4 cyl, Automatic (variable gear ratios)

EPA Fuel Economy 
1 gallon of gasoline=33.7 kWh
Show electric charging stations near me
Electricity Regular Gasoline
Combined MPG:106 MPGe
City MPGe:101 Highway MPGe:107
combined 
city/highway city highway

Combined MPG:45 MPG
City MPG:48 Highway MPG:45
combined 
city/highway city highway
 32 kWh/100 mi   2.2 gal/100mi 








226 miles
Total Range









536 miles
Total Range
MPG estimates for 2007 and older vehicles have been revised​View Original EPA MPG

About All-Electric Cars 
Unofficial MPG Estimates from Vehicle Owners

Learn more about "My MPG"
 Disclaimer 
User MPG estimates are not yet available for this vehicle
Average based on 187 vehicles
46.4  MPG  
34
Lo
75
Hi









View Individual Estimates
You save or spend*
Note: The average 2016 vehicle 
gets 25 MPG
You SAVE
$6,000
in fuel costs over 5 years
compared to the 
average new vehicle​You SAVE
$3,750
in fuel costs over 5 years
compared to the 
average new vehicle​Annual Fuel Cost*$550$1,000
Cost to Drive 25 Miles$0.70$1.22
Cost to Fill the Tank 
$26
Tank Size 
11.9 gallons
*Based on 90% highway, 10% city driving, 20,000 annual miles and your fuel prices. Personalize.
MSRP and tank size data provided by Edmunds.com, Inc.
Range on a tank and refueling costs assume 100% of fuel in tank will be used before refueling.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

chopr147 said:


> I have a 2016 Model S and the 218 Tesla/EPA rating is very accurate. Having said that, the stop/go slow traffic is much higher than advertised. A couple Tesla owners have squeezed over 500 miles on a single charge staying below 20 mph I think it was. There are some yoytube videos on this


this is exactly what I am hoping for out of my -15 mile / 70 minute commute!


----------



## KirbyTurbo (Jun 24, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> this is exactly what I am hoping for out of my -15 mile / 70 minute commute!


Riding a bike is faster than commuting via car


----------

